# First river walleye



## rutnut245

Well the water temp is just below 42 degrees and the flow is under 583.Maybe someone will catch one today?When ya think the first one will come out?I haven't seen anyone trying in the Maumee yet but I may give it a shot this afternoon.


----------



## BFG

Pulled my limit in about 2.5 hours yesterday across from Schroeders. 3/8oz, 5' leader, orange on orange. 

All nice fish, 3 jacks and 3 females (eggs were still packed tight). 

Forgot my camera at work. Sorry..no pics. 

Was great to be out again. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## adam_smith_nap

awesome im going to have to get out there this weekend, and see if i can get some. Hopefully the weather keeps staying nice.


----------



## BFG

Forgot the sarcasm indicator....


----------



## Scum_Frog

Fished pretty hard all day yesterday.....only managed two keepers.....caught total of 7....4 being foul hooked 1 was big female I threw back.....makes up for not being on the ice.


----------



## kprice

Ill believe it when I see it. Seems too early


----------



## slaughtereyez

crisp cool morning, just got back in...managed to get 2 and foul hooked 3 others along with a bunch of junk fish:B


----------



## hiddenlake

was down on towpath, slow early on then around 10am hit my 1st eye of season, small jack 15 1/2''. Foul hooked more fish but all got off. Seen one guy bring in a huge female hooked in the side, took him 20 minutes to bring in.


----------



## mlayers

if it is happenig where are the pics


----------



## Scum_Frog

Went again this morning.....snagged a bunch of rehorse....ended up with 3 in 6 hours. all jackas 15½-17". Meat in the freezer.


----------



## walleyecraig

ok one person being sarcastic was funny but I wont believe anything till I see some pictures and also I find it hard to believe the waters at 42 already


----------



## slaughtereyez

believe it or not............they are out there


----------



## walleyecraig

well alrighty then! 49 and sunny tomorrow I know where I'll be before work


----------



## rutnut245

Well I fished the tow path and White St. for about an hour and a half at each spot.I never touched a fish at either location,I didn't see any other fishermen either.I fished from 1-5.No one has brought any up to the shop yet either.Someone has to be the first to get their mug on the site so bring em up to Maumee tackle and we'll take your picture.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

BFG said:


> Forgot the sarcasm indicator....


 Do ya see what you started here BFG?  
Now I gotta drag my old a** down there to see whats going on.
By the way, the river at the Waterville Bridge is at 4.78 ft and dropping fast. Fishable waters.


----------



## Kbass

Im new to the sight. Are walleye being caught in the river or are people just joking?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I just checked out Maumee Tackles site, and Gary is already posting his river report. Posted on 1/31 at 3:00 pm a river temp of 36.5 i beleive , and a depth of 583.5 with no known catches reported. Cold and snowy this weekend. Good luck to all the crazies that will be there this weekend. I think I'll give it a couple weeks


----------



## kprice

Fished this evening from 4 to sunset with 3 other buddies and we managed 1 sucker. Still fun to get out and feel that tic tic. Saw one other guy who caught nothing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho

Went out to freemont today no walleye but I got a sucker gonna hopefully be at maumee Saturday if all you guys aren't full of s***


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slaughtereyez

afadenho said:


> Went out to freemont today no walleye but I got a sucker gonna hopefully be at maumee Saturday if all you guys aren't full of s***
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



your pic reminds me of a guy I remember on the Maumee who caught a sucker about 10 feet away from me...he looked at the fish for about 2 minutes....looked to his left, looked to his right....held the fish looking at it for another 2 minutes...then put it on his stringer...he obviously was new at river warrior fishing and thought the sucker was a walleye...

although from a distance, I can see how one could think a sucker was an EYE but I sure wouldnt want to find out how one tatses...after eating that, I dont think he'd be too keen on catching EYES again...


----------



## afadenho

Yeah I definitely let it go I wasn't about to take it home and try and eat it lol 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mlayers

suckers are not a bad fish to eat. They have lots of fork like bones so you really have to be careful when you eat them. Must go thur the meat and check it all that is the only thing bad about eating them.


----------



## Flathead76

This is making me want to give it a try.


----------



## kprice

It made me give it a try lol It is not worth it right now IMO. I'm personally waiting for a picture to be posted on maumee tackle before I give it a go again.


----------



## BFG

That's not a sucker in that picture...it's a carp. 


Ya'll keep fishing down there in that 37 degree water....I'll give you guys an A for effort though.


----------



## idontknow316

I agree with BFG an A for effort and I think people have cabin fever right now. One year I hit the Sandusky river in the middle of February and happen to catch a walleye on my third or fourth cast. I went every weekend until the people started to show up, and never caught another. But I thought I was on to something nobody else was hip to. lol 

I just looked like and idiot and my lesson was learned. BFG is never sarcastic and I believe anything he says, esp the beginning of Feb.


----------



## idontknow316

Oh I also heard reports of Swantucky's followers already on the lookout, man it could be a long season. lol :B


----------



## tmorrow

To the guy that fished the dusky in Fremont. If you're not catching them in Fremont don't waste your time and tackle in Maumee. I've fished both rivers for years and they always start in Fremont before Maumee. I think this is because it is a smaller river and it warms to temp first. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## afadenho

Yeah Idk with all this nice weather I may just head back over to cleveland and try for some stealies or trout in wallace


----------



## moke

I find it kinda funny when people who post fishing info for all to use and give info about where, what, when,ect. and then people get on here and say show ME the pictures. I don't belive you. Not everyone carries a camera /phone when they go fishing. Phones and water don't mix ( i'm sure some of you know what I'm talking about).
Give the people a break, they are sharing info with all of us. Isn't this what the goal of this site is?
My buddy got 5 or 6 yesterday and didnt send me pics. Who cares? he did tell me where, when and how.
Don't throw anybody under the bus just because YOU dont get to see pictures.

Thanks for all the People who post and shares whats going on out on the water.
Yes, I shared some of the info about where, when, how that my buddy gave me. 

Just my 2 cents..
Moke


----------



## rutnut245

There were a few guys fishing today,busiest day of the year so far.No fish brought to the shop yet but I did see some nice ones that were jigged up in the lake.Water temp dropped 5 degrees overnight.

Tmorrow's right,the Sandusky run starts earlier than Maumee but there are a lot more resident fish in the Maumee.They don't usually hold in the same spots as where most people fish during the run though.


----------



## Nickoppie

Fished the tow path this evening with two buddies, had two fish on but couldnt tell what they were because they got off pretty quickly, and we snagged one sucker. Went three times this week not one eye was caught, and didnt see anyone else getting any action. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BFG

Just how cold do your feet get in 33 degree water that is moving???


----------



## Nickoppie

I would imagine pretty cold if I didnt wear socks or nice waders....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kprice

BFG said:


> Just how cold do your feet get in 33 degree water that is moving???


My feet felt fine. Sometimes you just gotta man up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 21579

BFG, why the @$** do you care if they go fish early in the cold? Seems like your getting a kick out of something you helped create. How cold do you think your feet get? Thats not cool.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

moke said:


> I find it kinda funny when people who post fishing info for all to use and give info about where, what, when,ect. and then people get on here and say show ME the pictures. I don't belive you. Not everyone carries a camera /phone when they go fishing. Phones and water don't mix ( i'm sure some of you know what I'm talking about).
> Give the people a break, they are sharing info with all of us. Isn't this what the goal of this site is?
> My buddy got 5 or 6 yesterday and didnt send me pics. Who cares? he did tell me where, when and how.
> Don't throw anybody under the bus just because YOU dont get to see pictures.
> 
> Thanks for all the People who post and shares whats going on out on the water.
> Yes, I shared some of the info about where, when, how that my buddy gave me.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..
> Moke


Right on Moke! I'm glad someone finally came out and said that! I've been called a liar and B>S>er on here before for sharing solid info that these people didnt beleive mostly because they had never done it or seen it before , therefore it couldn't possibly be true. I've also seen them roast some poor guy because he reported catching some salmonoids in the Maumee. Ya know what> I never saw that guy post on here again. I felt the same way when my word was questioned. My reaction was -Why should I share solid fishing info with a bunch of jerks who mock me and call me a liar.Ive been fishing the Maumee for 45 years and have caught and seen alot of things that most people have not. Doesnt make me West Toledo Fisherman from Texas. Sorry for the rant, but it's kinda been in there for awhile. I don't even own a damn cell phone to be taking fish pics with, and if I did I wouldnt be carrying it walking around in that river.


----------



## icebergy

wow fellas i just wanted to read about someone elses luck since mine aint been that great. im glad i live in ne & se section of ogf. some of you should read their posts. these guys r all freakn awesome. i really enjoy readin what they have 2 say. mayb some of you could learn how 2 act on this great site.moke&dfa said it best , thanks 2 the other guys 4 posts & info it is appriated


----------



## walleyeguy19

Are people really catching fish already i mean there has been a few warm days but there is no way the water is 42 yet i was thinking it would be early but that's to soon i bet around the 5th of march what do you guys think


----------



## tobeast

amen i thought the point of this site to share info and catches


----------



## walleyeguy19

slaughtereyez those are probably fish from last year there wont be fish till about march


----------



## slippinbobber

I,ve never had the priveledge of fishing either river during the "run"..although some day I,d like to. Seems to me that someone really needs to "throw in the towel" on this thread. Before such a friendly and informational site as this starts brewing rivalries, dislikes, and anger amongst one another. Not Cool!!


----------



## kprice

I have gone out 3 times this year with my buddies, and we have had no luck besides a few suckers. I'm pretty positive that nobody has caught any spawing eyes out of the river this year. I was mainly going to get my buddies some practice in fishing the run so they don't get in anyones way when they are shoulder to shoulder. Both friends that I have brought are rookies. I posted my reports so people here can get a honest report, and not waste time, money, and effort by going down to the river. It's ashame that some cant resist making a smart*** comment directed towards the guys who are just trying to help out. 
I also agree after looking at the weather forecast, that the fish wont start making their way into the river till early to mid March. It all depends on that water temp.


----------



## jhammer

DeathFromAbove said:


> Right on Moke! I'm glad someone finally came out and said that! I've been called a liar and B>S>er on here before for sharing solid info that these people didnt beleive mostly because they had never done it or seen it before , therefore it couldn't possibly be true. I've also seen them roast some poor guy because he reported catching some salmonoids in the Maumee. Ya know what> I never saw that guy post on here again. I felt the same way when my word was questioned. My reaction was -Why should I share solid fishing info with a bunch of jerks who mock me and call me a liar.Ive been fishing the Maumee for 45 years and have caught and seen alot of things that most people have not. Doesnt make me West Toledo Fisherman from Texas. Sorry for the rant, but it's kinda been in there for awhile. I don't even own a damn cell phone to be taking fish pics with, and if I did I wouldnt be carrying it walking around in that river.



I agree 100% with you. I like reading information and I have a strong tendency to believe what I hear. Even without pictures. If it's not true, it's still entertainment to me. I seen some posts about the guy reporting salmonoids. They were way before I was a member, but I would have stuck up for him. I get a lot of flak (Not had any on the site yet.) because I do nothing but fly fish the Maumee. I have caught steelhead and I have caught pike on my fly rod in the Maumee. Did I have a camera? Not back then. I did not own a camera phone and I was always afraid of ruining my digital camera. 

I have also seen what I believe was a salmonoid carcass. It looked like a steelhead, but it was BIG and had different fins and a kype like no other steelhead I seen before. Massive teeth in front. I've caught kings and cohos in Michigan and it looked more like them than any steelhead. I simply didn't think about it because I thought I may have been nuts for assuming it. 

I may be younger than some folks, but I've spent more hours on that river and the Auglaize River more than a lot of other people.


----------



## slaughtereyez

walleyeguy19 said:


> slaughtereyez those are probably fish from last year there wont be fish till about march


Ive walleye fished the river with my Dad since I was 13...im only 23...so Ive been fishing the run 10 years now...hard for me to believe...

besides the point...Ive caught walleye mid-February on multiple occasions on the coldest of winters...I caught my first legal EYE in February and my Dad dropped it, I have never let him down haha...whether they were fresh run fish or resident fish...no one would ever know...with that being said, do you consider this a cold winter?...take it for what it is and I'll leave it at that...

I didnt say the EYES were spawning hardcore and the river was flowing milky with eggs, I caught two fish whoooopie....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

kprice said:


> I have gone out 3 times this year with my buddies, and we have had no luck besides a few suckers. I'm pretty positive that nobody has caught any spawing eyes out of the river this year. I was mainly going to get my buddies some practice in fishing the run so they don't get in anyones way when they are shoulder to shoulder. Both friends that I have brought are rookies. I posted my reports so people here can get a honest report, and not waste time, money, and effort by going down to the river. It's ashame that some cant resist making a smart*** comment directed towards the guys who are just trying to help out.
> I also agree after looking at the weather forecast, that the fish wont start making their way into the river till early to mid March. It all depends on that water temp.


Kyle give me a shout when you start gettin' em like last year, I'm sure I'll be around!

Good to see ya round'
Keep in touch


----------



## walleyeguy19

*slaughtereyez * I know there might be a few left overs but you told everybody that ''believe it or not there here'' so that suggest that the run has started but it hasent started yet. you should have just worded that better ........


----------



## Perch

My My You would think it was April first Fellas'.......................


----------



## tmorrow

It's all about water temp. and the temp isn't there yet. However i bet they are stacking and staging and the jig bite on the big pond is going to be jumping.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

tmorrow said:


> It's all about water temp. and the temp isn't there yet. However i bet they are stacking and staging and the jig bite on the big pond is going to be jumping.


 Gary from Maumee Tackle posted the temp today at 38.8. Its creeping up there.


----------



## Erie1

As soon as the water temp. hits 40 I'm going to try it out on the Maumee bay around Grassy Island. I'll post it if I have any luck.


----------



## kprice

by BFG » Fri Feb 03, 2012 12:17 pm

So I was in an ornery mood the other day and posted that I caught a limit on OGF. Even threw some zingers in there like "forgot my camera, no pics" and "don't tell anyone"...but STILL....guys thought I was serious...even AFTER I posted the sarcasm smilies...

The Republicans need to find these folks and teach them how to vote in November.
BFG

How you catch so many big warreye?

BFG
Regular

Re: The power of the internets.....
by slaughtereyez » Fri Feb 03, 2012 4:28 pm

lol...I liked it...it seemed to get them going even more when I posted that I caught two, with a picture.....picture from last year bahahahaha


----------



## slippinbobber

Wow!!! I rest my case about my ealier post and ' 2 cents worth'.. when this thread originally started I was 'pumped'...like I said I,ve never had the priveledge of fishing the "river walleye run" before and would very much love to do so! Heck I even texted my brother saying.."they,ve begun catching walleye in the river already"...because I know thats something he,s never had a chance to do yet and would love to just like me.


----------



## BFG

First of all....

Anyone who has been around the interweb fishing forums should have realized right about when I said...

"Don't tell anyone"

That I was tugging on the end of your line a bit...

Not sure where all the nastiest comes from, but I'll man up, apologize, and just say this:

There aren't any walleyes being caught in the Maumee right now by anyone that I know. There are fish being caught on the lake in places that they would normally be caught through the ice at this time of year. The walleyes will come up the river when the temp and photoperiod are aligned...just like every other dang year...somewhere around March 10th-15th. Until then, you are wasting your time trying to fish in the river. 

My apologies...cabin fever has set in....

I no catch warreye.....yet....


----------



## BFG

> 3,336 views


BTW....while we have all of your attention....when the fish DO show up...

1. Pick up your trash

2. Be courteous to those around you

3. Don't High-Plains Drifter the six guys downstream of you

4. Leave your kids at home until the water warms and the crowds thin

5. The reel should be cranked while UNDER the spinning rod, not ON TOP

6. If you don't think you are being watched, you are terribly wrong

7. 99% of the guys down there will help you if you just ask. Nobody likes to have a cluster-bomb of a time, and if three sentences helps prevent that, we are all better off. 

8. Learn to cast in sequence with those around you. It's not hard...once again, pay attention.

9. When you hook up, there is no need to yell "FISH ON!"...we'll figure it out and get out of your way.

10. Last and most importantly...it is just fishing...relax, and enjoy your time down there.


----------



## Erie1

BFG said:


> First of all....
> 
> Anyone who has been around the interweb fishing forums should have realized right about when I said...
> 
> "Don't tell anyone"
> 
> That I was tugging on the end of your line a bit...
> 
> Not sure where all the nastiest comes from, but I'll man up, apologize, and just say this:
> 
> There aren't any walleyes being caught in the Maumee right now by anyone that I know. There are fish being caught on the lake in places that they would normally be caught through the ice at this time of year. The walleyes will come up the river when the temp and photoperiod are aligned...just like every other dang year...somewhere around March 10th-15th. Until then, you are wasting your time trying to fish in the river.
> 
> My apologies...cabin fever has set in....
> 
> I no catch warreye.....yet....


 I can't stand it. I'm going up to the fort and try it tomorrow. May be a waste of time but what the hey. If I get just one good eye you guys will be burning tires trying to get down there. And I will have a picture if it happens.


----------



## 419deerhunter

BFG said:


> BTW....while we have all of your attention....when the fish DO show up...
> 
> 1. Pick up your trash
> 
> 2. Be courteous to those around you
> 
> 3. Don't High-Plains Drifter the six guys downstream of you
> 
> 4. Leave your kids at home until the water warms and the crowds thin
> 
> 5. The reel should be cranked while UNDER the spinning rod, not ON TOP
> 
> 6. If you don't think you are being watched, you are terribly wrong
> 
> 7. 99% of the guys down there will help you if you just ask. Nobody likes to have a cluster-bomb of a time, and if three sentences helps prevent that, we are all better off.
> 
> 8. Learn to cast in sequence with those around you. It's not hard...once again, pay attention.
> 
> 9. When you hook up, there is no need to yell "FISH ON!"...we'll figure it out and get out of your way.
> 
> 10. Last and most importantly...it is just fishing...relax, and enjoy your time down there.


----------



## BFG

> I can't stand it. I'm going up to the fort and try it tomorrow. May be a waste of time but what the hey. If I get just one good eye you guys will be burning tires trying to get down there. And I will have a picture if it happens.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## billk

BFG said:


> BTW....while we have all of your attention....when the fish DO show up...
> 
> 9. When you hook up, there is no need to yell "FISH ON!"...we'll figure it out and get out of your way.


All good points - especially number 9.

I relation to that let me add "NEVER TOUCH ANOTHER FISHERMANS LINE AND TRY TO PULL A FISH PAST YOU SO THAT THEY CAN LAND IT. JUST TAKE A FEW STEPS BACK AND LET THEM REEL IT IN THEMSELVES"


----------



## Flathead76

billk said:


> All good points - especially number 9.
> 
> I relation to that let me add "NEVER TOUCH ANOTHER FISHERMANS LINE AND TRY TO PULL A FISH PAST YOU SO THAT THEY CAN LAND IT. JUST TAKE A FEW STEPS BACK AND LET THEM REEL IT IN THEMSELVES"


Ya never touch the line!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

We are supposed to have nighttime lows of 5 degrees this weekend. That will drive the river temp back to the low to mid 30"s Looks like Mother Nature herself is gonna take care of all this madness. See you boys in the middle of March


----------



## tmorrow

River temp this morning was 35.5 and will be dropping with the cold weather this weekend. Now is the time to oil your reel, check your gear and tackle. Don't worry we'll be rippin lips soon. Just not yet.


----------



## swantucky

I have only foul hooked a couple asian carp down there so far..man do the other carp jump even in the cold water when you are dragging one by!


----------



## Erie1

swantucky said:


> I have only foul hooked a couple asian carp down there so far..man do the other carp jump even in the cold water when you are dragging one by!


Asian Carp???:S


----------



## Erie1

I live on the bay and about every morning the bay has a thin sheet of ice. Still a little cool for the Walleyes to stage for the run up river. I check Cullen Park every day and haven't seen a boat out in about 2 weeks.
When we had the warm spell I pulled the duck blind off the boat because I seen a few people going out. The next day the cold front came in and the snow started flying..... Sorry everyone...it was my fault. The walleye god see what I was up to and sent the cold front upon us.

:S


----------



## kprice

swantucky said:


> I have only foul hooked a couple asian carp down there so far..man do the other carp jump even in the cold water when you are dragging one by!


Can the bs please spot. What is the point ? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee

Last report from Maumee Tackle is the 10th... River was high on Sunday when i drove over in Maumee. Saw no one out either.

I don't understand why, but these river run threads always generate some controversial comments.


----------



## die4irish

kprice said:


> Can the bs please spot. What is the point ?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you can't take a couple people joking around you stop reading the forum


----------



## slaughtereyez

die4irish said:


> If you can't take a couple people joking around you stop reading the forum



amen brother!...


----------



## Redhunter1012

I fished white st. today for an hour and half before I got too cold. Foul hooked one 18" walleye from the outside in so I released it. Touched a couple other fish, maybe carp? Was using a big headed bright yellow floater with a 4" power bait double ribbon tail. went between 3/4 oz and 1 oz egg sinker, about a 6 foot mono leader on 30 pound power pro main line. Gonna be awhile before I get up there again


----------



## salmon king

kprice said:


> Can the bs please spot. What is the point ?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No bs from me Its gonna be lights out for the whole Walleye fishey.....
BELIEVE IT


----------



## Erie1

Redhunter1012 said:


> I fished white st. today for an hour and half before I got too cold. Foul hooked one 18" walleye from the outside in so I released it. Touched a couple other fish, maybe carp? Was using a big headed bright yellow floater with a 4" power bait double ribbon tail. went between 3/4 oz and 1 oz egg sinker, about a 6 foot mono leader on 30 pound power pro main line. Gonna be awhile before I get up there again


I'm glad somebody got one foul hooked or not. There talking the 40s again next week......It's almost here.:B


----------



## minnesotan

Erie1 said:


> I live on the bay and about every morning the bay has a thin sheet of ice. Still a little cool for the Walleyes to stage for the run up river. I check Cullen Park every day and haven't seen a boat out in about 2 weeks.
> When we had the warm spell I pulled the duck blind off the boat because I seen a few people going out. The next day the cold front came in and the snow started flying..... Sorry everyone...it was my fault. The walleye god see what I was up to and sent the cold front upon us.
> 
> :S


your jokin right?


----------



## rutnut245

Wow,this thread took off in a couple directions I didn't see coming.Still haven't seen any eyes come out of the river yet but there were a few people givin it a shot today.I also saw two guys in a boat and a guy in a yak.A warm rain might get something started.Cabin fever is gettin to a critical level.:Banane36:


----------



## Erie1

rutnut245 said:


> Wow,this thread took off in a couple directions I didn't see coming.Still haven't seen any eyes come out of the river yet but there were a few people givin it a shot today.I also saw two guys in a boat and a guy in a yak.A warm rain might get something started.Cabin fever is gettin to a critical level.:Banane36:


The stories are getting more wild by the day. I'm going to give it another try tomorrow.
I heard a comet was heading twords the Maumee Bay. When it hits the Walleyes are going to turn carnivorous and starting eating people in waiters on the river. Glad I have a boat!!!

OH MAN!!! Now they have me doing it.....:Banane29:


----------



## BFG

No mention of hoodies, but he did say they have a fantastic line of loincloths.


----------



## AvianHunter

bfg said:


> no mention of hoodies, but he did say they have a fantastic line of loincloths.


in!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaGee

Don't quit your day jobs fellas.


----------



## Erie1

Fished at Orleans Park.....No luck, one other person there. Fort Megs, no one there fishing>>>Maumee side of the river, Noooooo one there.....Maybe someone will be there this weekend.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

This is funnier than all of the Sunday Comics in the paper.lol


----------



## Nickoppie

My boy Kprice first fish of the year


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead76

Looks like cabin fever is setting in for most of the posters here. Give it a month and the fish will be here.


----------



## salmon king

If youre thinkin of wading in the turbid waters of Maumee ...you might want to think twice and leave it up to the pros...


----------



## acklac7

Walleye Run = Serious Business


----------



## walleyeguy19

Nickoppie said:


> My boy Kprice first fish of the year
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine
> View attachment 54405


did you really catch that fish or is this another joke


----------



## Nickoppie

Yes we caught it took it up to maumee tackle. You can even call them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rutnut245

Yep,first one in the shop.Gary tried to update the site with a picture but he's been having problems with a new program.Once he gets in and sees the site I'm sure he'll try to update again.
I think I saw you fellas fishing off the towpath.I started there and didn't do any good so I fished off the island.I fished from 10-5 and didn't do anything.
I think your buddy kprice also won the first weekly big jack contest last year,right?He must be doing something right.


----------



## kprice

Yeah that's me. Hopefully fish are coming in w warm temps this week 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chaunc

Cleaned it up some but leaving it open.


----------



## chet

.....


----------



## walleyeguy19

kprice said:


> Yeah that's me. Hopefully fish are coming in w warm temps this week
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


what were you using when you cought that eye


----------



## DeathFromAbove

It"s True. Gary posted it on his website today that the first eye had been brought up to his shop. He also posted the water temp at 36 degrees. Still cold and early but the river should warm this week. River was at 580 which I believe lets you get to Bluegrass.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Seen a couple guys down at Orleans fishing as I crossed over the bridge


----------



## rutnut245

Three different fellas brought fish into the shop today.They were all in before they went down to the river and they only fished for about an hour.I've heard of a few others but those were the only ones I saw today,but it is picking up.This rain we're getting should help,the water has been very low and not much current.


----------



## Erie1

I took the boat behind Bay Shore power Plant today. Hooked two carp and seen some jumping...Nooo not Asian Carp. Just crappy Lake Erie Carp. I stopped a few times along the shipping channel on the way back to Cullen Park to see if I could mark any fish. Nope Nothing!!! Not even bait fish.
Still to early. Will try again next week.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

419deerhunter said:


> Seen a couple guys down at Orleans fishing as I crossed over the bridge


Checked out Orleans and it looked almost too low to fish. Without high water and current the fish just blow right by there
You could see rock piles in the river there That was wednesday


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Just checked the USGS page and the river jumped up a foot since midnight Looked like it might still be rising Up to 4.15 at Waterville


----------



## Erie1

I just got done going threw the string and and flys I picked up from last years fishing trip up the Maumee River in the boat. The guys in the boats pick up a lot of the string and fly's the shore fishermen loose. On the last day I went out I picked up over 30 and a coffee can full string. I pull it in to get rid of the unwanted string and try to salvage the flys if I can. I noticed on most of the fly's the string broke right at the knots.
What happens from what I can figure out is someone looses a wod of about 50 yds. or better of string. It rolls down the river and picks up Dall flys by the dozens. So when I get done going threw them I sharpen the hooks keep some and give them away.

I can't help but wonder how many Walleyes are lost from bad knots.
:B 
If there was a way to catch all the string floating down the river I would bet you could fill a garbage can every day.


----------



## salmon king

Erie1 said:


> I just got done going threw the string and and flys I picked up from last years fishing trip up the Maumee River in the boat. The guys in the boats pick up a lot of the string and fly's the shore fishermen loose. On the last day I went out I picked up over 30 and a coffee can full string. I pull it in to get rid of the unwanted string and try to salvage the flys if I can. I noticed on most of the fly's the string broke right at the knots.
> What happens from what I can figure out is someone looses a wod of about 50 yds. or better of string. It rolls down the river and picks up Dall flys by the dozens. So when I get done going threw them I sharpen the hooks keep some and give them away.
> 
> I can't help but wonder how many Walleyes are lost from bad knots.
> :B
> If there was a way to catch all the string floating down the river I would bet you could fill a garbage can every day.


Where theirs a carp theirs a way.........copyrights of SteelPro


----------



## Ozdog

I knew when there was no ice that some of you would crack. Enjoyed reading through, I would have like to seen all the posts that were removed LOL.
Good luck on the run this year guys!


----------



## jhammer

When they start running hard, I'll be down there with the fly rod. I'll be in a boat though. However, it certainly keeps people from crowding you when wading. 

In all seriousness, I've been able to keep up with everyone else. I use sink-tips and pink, black, or chartreuse woolly buggers. The folks at the bait store all had a good laugh when they asked what I was using!


----------



## BFG

> 9,097 views



LOL...hello everybody!


----------



## luv fishing

BFG said:


> LOL...hello everybody!


lol people are just waiting to see someone post saying they got a limit or the fish are in there.


----------



## Nickoppie

The fish are in there. Me and kprice had 4 on within a few hours. I had one get off and i brought one in. Kprice brought 2 in one snagged so we released it.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Kevin

BFG said:


> LOL...hello everybody!


Internet scouting "not just for government anymore"


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Captain Kevin said:


> Internet scouting "not just for government anymore"


Lol! Post of the month!!!


----------



## die4irish

TONIGHT	TOMORROW	SAT	SUN	MON	6-10 DAY

Cloudy	
PM Rain	
Flurries/W- ind	
Few Snow Showers	
Partly Cloudy	Extended Forecast
High: 41°
Low: 33°
High: 52°
Low: 36°
High: 38°
Low: 28°
High: 35°
Low: 20°
High: 34°
Low: 24°
Get Alerts:MobileWeather Bulletins
Featured Forecasts at weather.com:

Detailed Local ForecastHow to Read This
Tonight: Cloudy. Low 33F. Winds light and variable.
Tomorrow: Cloudy skies with rain developing and possibly a thunderstorm in the afternoon. High 52F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 70%. Rainfall around a quarter of an inch.
Tomorrow night: Showers and thunderstorms likely in the evening, then cloudy overnight. It will be windy at times. A few storms may be severe. Low 36F. Winds SW at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
Saturday: Variable clouds and windy. Snow flurries or snow showers will continue through the day. Temps nearly steady in the mid to upper 30s. Winds WSW at 25 to 35 mph.
Sunday: Windy, flurries possible. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the upper 20s.
Monday: A few snow showers. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the low 20s


----------



## Erie1

I hope this is not going to be a repeat of last years weather. Rain Rain and More Rain. Really lost a lot of fishing up the Maumee. River was running so fast and high it made it hard to get out.


----------



## CarpCommander

Sweet! A repeat of last year!


----------



## Erie1

CarpCommander said:


> Sweet! A repeat of last year!


Not as bad on me as it was others....I use a boat!


----------



## die4irish

carpcommander said:


> sweet! A repeat of last year!


...wind advisory in effect from 6 pm est /5 pm cst/ this evening
to 4 am est /3 am cst/ saturday...

The national weather service in northern indiana has issued a
wind advisory...which is in effect from 6 pm est /5 pm cst/ this
evening to 4 am est /3 am cst/ saturday.

Hazardous weather...

* sustained winds to 30 mph with higher gusts of 45 to 55 mph are
expected.

Impacts...

* strong winds will make driving difficult...especially for high
profile vehicles.

* small branches and power lines may be downed in isolated spots.

* scattered power outages and downed tree limbs are possible.

* loose items outdoors may be blown around.


Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A wind advisory means that sustained winds of 30 mph...or gusts
over 45 mph are expected. Winds this strong can make driving
difficult...especially for high profile vehicles. Use extra
caution.

&&


----------



## Flathead76

CarpCommander said:


> Sweet! A repeat of last year!


The fishing was on fire or you were fishing in the trees.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Looks like a good time to check out the Fishing Sale at Bass Pro shops and forget about the river for awhile.
Anybody that lives here and goes out in this crap is nuts!


----------



## CarpCommander

Flathead76 said:


> The fishing was on fire or you were fishing in the trees.


It was on fire for the short time it quit raining! I cant complain, I caught my fair share.

Either way Ill be up there kid!


----------



## rutnut245

I caught my first two before work yesterday.Both were small jacks.The level was 583 but must be at least 585 and climbing now.No way I'd be on the river today.


----------



## die4irish

Nice job doc. I lost 1 about have way in. but at least I finally got out. Same here I'll let the weather straighten out now.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The water level at waterville was 7.73 ft at 2:00 P.M. today Flood stage is 9 Ft. Be very careful out there if you do go.


----------

